# The unofficial inshore slam tournament!



## Last Chance

I have been giving dates and species/payout alot of thought the past few days and i have come up with this.The species of course is redfish,specks,and flounder.I am thinking about december 1st and 2nd,i would like some feedback if this time works for everyone.Now for the payout,this is the way i would like it to go.1 redfish in the slot per angler,fish is measured from head to fork and 1 point per inch is given for just the reds,then every flounder and speck caught and measured within the regs is an additional point per fish.If we get enough anglers to enter i would like to have a 100 dollar prize for the largest speck,and largest flounder caught,then all the other goes to the winner of the overall event.I would like to have the measuring /finish each day at 5pm at shoreline park.The hours would be daybreak til 5pm both saturday and sunday.I would like to hear back from everyone intrested to see if this sounds ok with all that are intrested.I would like to make it a $25 dollar donation per angler so we can have a payout for the largest speck and flounder caught and then the winner take all the rest for the event win.Thanks for any input.

Maurice


----------



## John B.

gonna be hard to catch a decent flounder in december.


----------



## Travis Gill

I agree with VS, consistently catching flounder is tough in december


----------



## John B.

> *Freespool (10/22/2007)*I agree with VS, consistently catching flounder is tough in december


 and i think that the way he has the tourney set up, the flounder is going to be the 'make or break' point...

if i have this right....

redfish- points based on inches.... 26" redfish (since it will be damn near impossible to catch one 27" on the dot, and then he doesn't shrink) so, -- 26 points

Trout-- 1 point per fish 5 fish per person (five trout in decmber is cake... just hit any canal)

flounder.... hmmmm... this should get interesting

do you have to fish this tourney from a boat???... if not, count me and my buddy, Brad in.


----------



## Travis Gill

you should fish with me and Jeremy if thishappens team Pierrat Straight Mashin! BTW I can catch a flounder in december but it is a pain in the arse


----------



## Last Chance

No,you do not have to fish from boat,just need to be at shoreline by 5pm to measure in everything.


----------



## Last Chance

Would everyone rather try to make the date november 24th and 25th? That was the original date i was shooting for but have several people that that can't make the december date.Give me your input for the 24-25 date.


----------



## nb&twil

sounds like fun. depending on the weather, i might be hunting in mississippi, but if im here, you can count me (and probably 2 buddies) in.


----------



## croakerchoker

i am in. can i fish from destin?


----------



## Last Chance

> *croakerchoker (10/23/2007)*i am in. can i fish from destin?


If you fished destin you would still need to make the 5pm measuring at shoreline so we have a public measure so there is no dispute.


----------



## bigfishrookie

I say we do it! Where is everyone?


----------



## whipper snapper

we still need to nail down that date. are we still feeling like the 24th and 25th?


----------



## bigfishrookie

I can't make it if it's Thanksgiving weekend. I'll be giving all my thanks somewhere else. The following weekend works best for me. So, that's my vote on that. otherwise, I'm up for pretty much what LC said. Shoreline 5:00 seems best for most.


----------



## whipper snapper

i will be gone the first and second of dec. - that will probably be the best weekend, do to florida hunting season being closed. i might have to miss out for the sake of my florida hunters.


----------



## Corpsman

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## mjfishin

Dec 1st and 2nd will work otherwise will be out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jpaul

Anytime is supergood. 

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Last Chance

Ok everyone,thanks for the input on dates and such,i am gonna go with the Dec. 1st and 2nd dates.I know it doesn't work for some of you,i tried but it looks like to many people will be out of town for Thanksgiving weekend so i am gonna go with the December dates to get a better turnout.I will write a new coulmn for info and dates,rules,etc.


----------



## bigfishrookie

Yeaaaahhhhh! I'm in!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie

:bump

Where we at with this?


----------



## whipper snapper

alot of people have started hunting and fishing has gone by the wayside. the dates didn't work for alot of folks like me. but, i'm sure a few folks will turn out if last chance will keep it in everyones face.


----------



## John B.

is this thing still going on???... i wanna dominate the boat fishermen... wanna get a calcutta going??

WHAT'S THE DEAL?!?!?!?!?:letsdrink


----------



## JLMass

i want in i bet tyler would too


----------



## Last Chance

Cancelled,seems to be a bad time for most.


----------

